# Audi s2 - Rally of Charlevoix 2011



## mo_vr32 (Jun 2, 2008)

Last weekend there was the legendary rally of charlevoix going on in Quebec. One audi was competing. With the help of 034 Motorsport, we acheived to finish 7th out of 30 competitors overall. 115km of competition done with only first, second and fourth gear. Thanks to the awesome tuning we got from 034 Motorsport, the engine managed to make it flawlessly to the finish line.

Here's a video to let you dream :vids:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Really cool. Thanks for sharing. Would love to provide better coverage in your future races if you guys can provide pics or info.


----------

